# Valley of Vision online



## mbj0680

Does anyone know of a site that offers for free the book: "The Valley of Vision: A Collection of Puritan Prayers & Devotions."

If you don't have this book it's a must for your shelf. Great book. 

The Valley of Vision: A Collection of Puritan Prayers & Devotions- Gift Edition, black bonded leather - By: Arthur Bennett - Christianbook.com


In Christ,


----------



## Blueridge Believer

mbj0680 said:


> Does anyone know of a site that offers for free the book: "The Valley of Vision: A Collection of Puritan Prayers & Devotions."
> 
> If you don't have this book it's a must for your shelf. Great book.
> 
> The Valley of Vision: A Collection of Puritan Prayers & Devotions- Gift Edition, black bonded leather - By: Arthur Bennett - Christianbook.com
> 
> 
> In Christ,



Try this link brother. I read from it often.


----------



## mbj0680

Thanks for the link. I like it. This is a great quote: 



> When thy Son, Jesus, came into my soul instead of sin He became more dear to me than sin had formerly been; His kindly rule replaced sin's tyranny. Teach me to believe that if ever I would have any sin subdued I must not only labour to overcome it, but must invite Christ to abide in the place of it, and He must become to me more than vile lust had been; that His sweetness, power, life may be there. Thus I must seek a grace from Him contrary to sin, but must not claim it apart from Himself.



Thanks again. 

In Christ,


----------

